# Jenna Jameson signs with Gaspari Nutrition



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

*Jenna Jameson signs with Gaspari Nutrition *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpY5IMoSbvI


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Oct 25, 2011)

Its just not the same with her wearing clothes and what happened to her tits too?


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 25, 2011)

*lawd...*

she can fuk!


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 25, 2011)

I like


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope they come out with a sup line for her, bet they would have funny names.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 25, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> I hope they come out with a sup line for her, bet they would have funny names.



RIGHT! Like the POUNDER Mass Gain. Balls White yoke protein shake. Hitting All Walls routine program.  

Lets run with this!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Its just not the same with her wearing clothes and *what happened to her tits too?*



That's what I was wondering also


----------



## texdb (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like she's had way too much work done!


----------



## GMO (Oct 27, 2011)

She's beat...flunked out of the porn industry because she's old and has ragged holes from fucking everything that moves for the past decade.

What is the next logical step?  Sports nutrition, of course!  Seriously...

That chick is just plain nasty...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

. .  this should be the perfect situation for a classic one liner . . .  but I got nothing


----------



## GMO (Oct 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  this should be the perfect situation for a classic one liner . . .  but I got nothing




Now THAT is disappointing...


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 27, 2011)

Great move, Rich!? You just added to the false legitimacy claims of the supplement industry. 

Once again, a brilliant move!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 27, 2011)

Supplements for that special skank, who can squat and swallow the rack all at the same time.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 27, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> Supplements for that special skank, who can squat and swallow the rack all at the same time.



lol

Take these Aminos and this powder, followed by 3 scoops of your N.O.

And for the rest of your life, you'll never say, no!

Everday you'll have every hole filled. Dp's, donkeys will all no problem at all, you'll even be able to drown Elephants.


----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Its just not the same with her wearing clothes and what happened to her tits too?



oxycontin is where they went!all gone!


----------



## banker23 (Oct 29, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> lol
> 
> Take these Aminos and this powder, followed by 3 scoops of your N.O.
> 
> ...


 
You just made me laugh out loud for real at my desk at work bro! not cool trying to explain what's so funny....

btw what do the red explosion looking thingies under some of the higher rep power members in here such as yourself mean?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2011)

Surprising.

*Jenna Jameson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Gaspari's breaking new ground, that's for sure.

_And she's 38 and has twins now?_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . this should be the perfect situation for a classic one liner . . . but I got nothing


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

interesting

wtf


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 30, 2011)

She would have been a more appropriate spokeperson 
for Ben & Jerry's ice cream to promote 
the "Schweddy Balls" flavor.

From the looks of her,
there goes the assertion for
natural protein swallowing.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2011)

banker23 said:


> You just made me laugh out loud for real at my desk at work bro! not cool trying to explain what's so funny....
> 
> btw what do *the red explosion looking thingies* under some of the higher rep power members in here such as yourself mean?



They're just more rep points. So many green dots flips over to "red explosion looking thingies" after you accumulate so many. Others call them cherries. 



sassy69 said:


> interesting
> 
> wtf



Either Richie really likes porn or he's trying to expand his market by attracting that segment of the population who enjoys porn or recognizes this... _actress_?


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ generous use of the terms of course.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

Was Googling her a bit. Apparently she has the self-promotion moxie of Arnold Schwarzenegger. Rich is definitely opening up his supplements to a different segment of the population. And Jameson reportedly has a huge web following.

Will be curious to see whether this relationship is successful or not.

In other -- and, yes, pretty much absolutely unrelated -- news, Bob Cicherillo is _STILL_ no longer working for BSN.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL Curt, always keeping tabs on ol' Bobbo! Can't even get distracted by epic porn boobage.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 2, 2011)

So I read that Jenna Jameson is getting in powerlifting, she has become very proficient at the base moves rather quickly.....

Jerk
Snatch 
Clean

Come on nobody else saw that opportunity????


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 2, 2011)

big60235 said:


> So I read that Jenna Jameson is getting in powerlifting, she has become very proficient at the base moves rather quickly.....
> 
> Jerk
> Snatch
> ...



I think only you did bro haha. Good one though


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 2, 2011)

big60235 said:


> So I read that Jenna Jameson is getting in powerlifting, she has become very proficient at the base moves rather quickly.....
> 
> Jerk
> Snatch
> ...




Good one; you nailed it!

Don't forget the Squat!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 2, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> Good one; you nailed it!
> 
> Don't forget the Squat!



Ass to the grass fo sho!


----------



## FUZO (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor tito


----------



## 550 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kind of odd to me since her man Tito is trying to get Punishment Nutrition up and going.


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 7, 2011)

Gaspari is prob gonna come out with some new natural male enhancement supp and are gonna get Jenna to promote it...if thats the case they could have made alot of better selections imho.


----------



## kboy (Nov 7, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> RIGHT! Like the POUNDER Mass Gain. Balls White yoke protein shake. Hitting All Walls routine program.
> 
> Lets run with this!



 this if funny shit


----------



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)

This is ridiculous. And I thought they had a reputable name...


----------



## Crunk (Nov 25, 2011)

what a skank


----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 25, 2011)

her gold watch is nice!!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Its just not the same with her wearing clothes *and what happened to her tits* too?



She wouldn't be the first woman whose breasts disappeared after having kids.


----------



## jewelreja (Nov 26, 2011)

The statistics exclude women from some of the genes that they repel fat I was born with. It is for the hard work of thousands of people out of the gym, or cosmetic surgery. If you get your dream figure in the gene, patience, or money, and you can use the form to get the body shapers.


----------



## strongrunbox (Nov 29, 2011)

What a tarnish on the fitness world


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## JillyRev (Apr 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Its just not the same with her wearing clothes and what happened to her tits too?


   i agree.... and seriously  the boobs make me sad


----------



## bigrene (Apr 7, 2012)

What was Tito thinking, marriage? Out of all the women out there guess it turns him on. Wonder if Tito watches porn of her sucking dick while he bangs her? To each his own I guess.


----------



## Pony (Apr 17, 2012)

NeilPearson said:


>




It worked!  Now I dont gag while Im trying to swallow every last drop of my MyoFusion shakes!  Jenna Jameson is the secret ingredient to eliminating your gag reflex when you have to enjoy a Gaspari product.


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 18, 2012)

jenna is a nice girl


----------



## effinrob (Apr 18, 2012)

well she obviously stays in shape so why not


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2012)

Jenna....Forever *HOT !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

